# Mitering Round Bullnose Corners



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I have to do a window repair that has round corners. I looked at home depot for one of those miter templates but they don't carry it. Pretty much two 90 degree cuts I have to do . Is there any measuring trick or anything to cut these ? Also, shod I use plastic corners or metal and paper corners?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Leeboy said:


> I have to do a window repair that has round corners. I looked at home depot for one of those miter templates but they don't carry it. Pretty much two 90 degree cuts I have to do . Is there any measuring trick or anything to cut these ? Also, shod I use plastic corners or metal and paper corners?


I hire a painter for jobs that I need painted I suggest to hire a drywall finisher for yours. JS :thumbsup:


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

No way man , I can do both .


----------



## gn87berner (Jan 3, 2016)

It is a 90 about half way then 45* the rest of the way. Slightly curved. Kinda hard to explain, have cut so much it's 2nd nature. Practice , and when you get some that work...you have your own template


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We usually cut the header piece very tightly fit and at 45 degree angles out. Maybe even cut the sharp points off. On the uprights (legs) we cut a round cope cut that slightly overlaps the radius header. As with baseboard which when cut at a 45 degree miter and non coped, the bead tends to open up at the joint when you fasten it. And much like coping baseboard, a coped joint does not open up when you fasten it.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks guys , I'm heading back to this job this morning with a extra bead so I can try a few cuts . It's just one small window, ( along with some plumber cut squares) so I'll have some time to play around . I'll update after work .


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, it's finished. I think it turned out pretty good " for a painter" for first time doing a window rap and mitred bull nose angles . The day I picked up the supplies I was told to try the pre made plastic corners and use a metal bead with paper . I found the two didn't line up all that good . Maybe I should have used plastic bead with the plastic corners . Next time ( hopefully there isn't a next time ) I'll use straight beads and try and cut them myself . Anyways, the pic is hard to see because the light is comming through the window .


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Leeboy said:


> Well, it's finished. I think it turned out pretty good " for a painter" for first time doing a window rap and mitred bull nose angles . The day I picked up the supplies I was told to try the pre made plastic corners and use a metal bead with paper . I found the two didn't line up all that good . Maybe I should have used plastic bead with the plastic corners . Next time ( hopefully there isn't a next time ) I'll use straight beads and try and cut them myself . Anyways, the pic is hard to see because the light is comming through the window .


You got mud on the window frame. Painters always complain about that.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

:blush:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've used a trimtex miter tool for a long time, but, you can free hand the radius cut with a little experience or patience. The more you cut the easier it is.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I need some mitre cutters round and chamfer hint hint trim tex cough cough


----------

